# Gurubani With Raaga



## Arvind (Jul 23, 2004)

Dear Sangat,

Gurubani is in Raaga. I wonder if there are souls on this forum who do Nitnem in raaga? I am getting more inclined towards this, instead of a simple reading.

Best Regards.


----------



## etinder (Jul 31, 2004)

although never tried but seems like an interesting idea, and please do share your experiences tooguru fateh


----------



## Arvind (Aug 5, 2004)

No etinder ji. Perhpas my post gave wrong impression that I do Nitnem in Raaga. I am just curious to know if anyone on this forum does Nitnem in Raaga. I am interested to learn that and do Nitnem in Raaga instead of just a reading.

Thanks.


----------

